# New CF Int Group, Command created



## The Bread Guy (19 Sep 2013)

From the CF Info-machine:


> Major-General Christian Rousseau, commander of the Canadian Forces Intelligence Command, presided yesterday over a ceremony marking the creation of the Canadian Forces Intelligence Group. This move unites five previously separate intelligence units under a single commander, and will provide integrated intelligence collection to the Department of National Defence and the Canadian Armed Forces.
> 
> “Defence intelligence is an integral part of military operations and activities,” said the Honourable Rob Nicholson, Minister of National Defence. “The establishment of the Canadian Forces Intelligence Group will enable Canadian commanders to conduct a more integrated analysis, and make better and more informed decisions.”
> 
> The five existing units that have been collected into the new command are the Canadian Forces Joint Imagery Centre, the Canadian Forces National Counter-Intelligence Unit, the Joint Meteorological Centre, the Mapping and Charting Establishment, and Joint Task Force X, which provides human intelligence support to overseas missions ....



More from the Backgrounder:


> .... on 27 June 2013, the Minister of National Defence established the Canadian Forces Intelligence Command, or CFINTCOM. When compared to its predecessor, CFINTCOM will focus less on process and more on delivering mission-focused, outcome-oriented advice to commanders and decision makers. This organization will be better able to respond to evolving intelligence requirements in today’s complex security environment. Integrating existing units will make CFINTCOM more effective by reducing the number of headquarters and command staff to 10 percent of the organization.
> 
> The primary formation within the CFINTCOM is the Canadian Forces Intelligence Group. Its role is to provide intelligence officers and integrated intelligence collection services to the CAF and DND. The Group draws from five existing units:
> 
> ...


----------



## Privateer (19 Sep 2013)

How does a NAVRES Int O relate to this structure, if at all?


----------



## dapaterson (19 Sep 2013)

Privateer said:
			
		

> How does a NAVRES Int O relate to this structure, if at all?



Doesn't.

The new strucutre contains only the units described.  The P Res Int pers and units remain under their current chain of command.

Until, like the Medical and MP worlds, someone decides to repatriate everything to they can be King of their Capbadges and create unworkable messes that have to be managed at the lower levels.


----------



## medicineman (19 Sep 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Until, like the Medical and MP worlds, someone decides to repatriate everything to they can be King of their Capbadges and create unworkable messes that have to be managed at the lower levels.



But none of us are bitter about that, least of all you  ;D...I am BTW, and I wear one of those aforementioned badges, just to set the record straight.

MM


----------



## cupper (19 Sep 2013)

So does this mean that weather reports will now be classified, and on a need to know basis? ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Sep 2013)

Sounds like a good command to put 21 EW in....  :stirpot:


----------



## Furniture (23 Sep 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> So does this mean that weather reports will now be classified, and on a need to know basis? ;D



Yes, and the windows on all base buildings will be covered so nobody can even look outside to see what it's like.


----------



## dapaterson (23 Sep 2013)

The fact that windows exist is on a need-to-know basis.


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Sep 2013)

Apparently everything above EX-ST has 'Commandingly' disappeared.  

"This is not the intelligent Command you are looking for.  Nothing to see here; move on..."


----------



## Journeyman (23 Sep 2013)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Apparently everything above EX-ST has 'Commandingly' disappeared.


Is the correct response:

a:  :rofl:

b:   :facepalm:  (or maybe   :not-again: )

c:    :boring:


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Sep 2013)

or d) All if the above.

Frankly, I'm in for guessing the next Command to stand up...

CANPOSTCOM

You heard it here first! :nod:


----------



## Journeyman (23 Sep 2013)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> CANPOSTCOM
> 
> You heard it here first! :nod:


Yep.  Remember this, when the response is "you bastard!  This was _your_ idea!"   :nod:


----------



## dapaterson (23 Sep 2013)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Apparently everything above EX-ST has 'Commandingly' disappeared.
> 
> "This is not the intelligent Command you are looking for.  Nothing to see here; move on..."



I challenge you to find any intelligent Command.

Bureaucratic command, I could believe...


----------



## cupper (23 Sep 2013)

WeatherdoG said:
			
		

> Yes, and the windows on all base buildings will be covered so nobody can even look outside to see what it's like.



Who told you about buildings? No buildings. No base. There was no previous post about this. You heard nothing.

I don't know you. 

I wasn't here.


----------



## Lightguns (24 Sep 2013)

COOOL!  Another command badge!!!!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Sep 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> So does this mean that weather reports will now be classified, and on a need to know basis? ;D



Funny enough one of my staff worked for the Meteorological Service in the Arctic many years ago and had to sign a secrecy agreement as weather forecasting was considered vital information.


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Sep 2013)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> COOOL!  Another command badge!!!!


More like a clan badge..... :facepalm:


----------



## Journeyman (24 Sep 2013)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> COOOL!  Another command badge!!!!


I've heard that it's going to be the image of Inspector Gadget, in black, on a black background.   :nod:


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Sep 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I've heard that it's going to be the image of Inspector Gadget, in black, on a black background.   :nod:


RUMINT:  I hear the attached is before the focus groups .....  >


----------



## dapaterson (24 Sep 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I've heard that it's going to be the image of Inspector Gadget, in black, on a black background.   :nod:



That's for when they reach Final Operational Capability.  For Initial Operational Capability, they're going with this:


----------



## Robert0288 (24 Sep 2013)

I wonder if it has a Velcro backing.  Easy to remove in just seconds if someone yells unclean unclear :


----------



## cupper (24 Sep 2013)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> I wonder if it has a Velcro backing.  Easy to remove in just seconds if someone yells unclean unclear :



Also edible for when you get captured.


----------



## Lightguns (24 Sep 2013)

I heard that construction engineers are to be centrally commanded. Maybe Engineer Command is in the works?


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Sep 2013)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> I heard that construction engineers are to be centrally commanded. Maybe Engineer Command is in the works?


Well that certainly is good news. Maybe my idea of a Mess Tin & Bicycle Repair Command will come to fruitiion.  :sarcasm:


----------



## cupper (24 Sep 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Well that certainly is good news. Maybe my idea of a Mess Tin & Bicycle Repair Command will come to fruitiion.  :sarcasm:



Don't feed the good idea fairies!!! :nod:


----------



## McG (25 Sep 2013)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> I heard that construction engineers are to be centrally commanded. Maybe Engineer Command is in the works?


There is movement to bring all infrastructure under ADM(IE).  So Engineer and Construction Engineer doing base jobs would become stovepiped to Ottawa.  Engineer and Construction Engineer in deployable units (CERs, CESs, ESU, ESR, etc) would not join such a stovepipe.  This move should not sit well with the RCAF wing construct, and it will remove a full unit from every one of the Army's new Div Support Bases.

But this idea is in the future.  I don't know what will actually come to pass.


----------



## Furniture (25 Sep 2013)

In fairness to all this nonsense, the Joint Met Centre was already a new unit begging for a command, and I imagine most of the units listed were in the same boat.


----------



## eliminator (2 Aug 2014)

Looks like they have a badge now:







http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-org-structure/cfintcom-mission.page


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Aug 2014)

I'm waiting for PPRWRKCOM to be stood up...its symbol would be described thusly: "an hourglass, d'or, regent against a field, argent, in the form of the PowerPoint, embossed."  Oh, the sand in the hourglass would be almost, but not entirely plugged at the neck of the glass vial, thus allowing but a few grains of progress to pass. :nod:


----------



## Furniture (15 Aug 2014)

eliminator said:
			
		

> Looks like they have a badge now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really don't get the need for the leaf in the centre of the star. Did somebody important up in HQ decide it wasn't truly  :mountie:  :cdnsalute:   CANADIAN    :cdnsalute:  :mountie: until they plastered yet another maple leaf on it?


----------



## cupper (15 Aug 2014)

It's a spare for when we finally annex the Turks and Caicos.  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (15 Aug 2014)

WeatherdoG said:
			
		

> I really don't get the need for the leaf in the centre of the star.



Yup!  Rather redundant.  Perhaps someone thought it was too colourless and wanted to add some colour to the crest.   :-\


----------

